#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*
MNIT Jaipur Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*MNIT Jaipur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*MNIT Jaipur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*MNIT Jaipur Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Cut Off 2012*

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
11654

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Chemical Engineering \ Technology
12797

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Civil Engineering
8742

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Civil Engineering
9803

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Computer Engineering
4741

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Computer Engineering
6770

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Electrical Engineering
7323

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Electrical Engineering
8012

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
5288

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
6648

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Information Technology
8812

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Information Technology
11283

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Mechanical Engineering
5772

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Mechanical Engineering
7416

*AI*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Metallurgical Engineering
14431

*HS*
Malviya National Institute of Technology, Jaipur
Metallurgical Engineering
15775



*MNIT Jaipur Branches In Engineering:*
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringStructural Engineering*MNIT Jaipur Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Tuition Fee(annual)  INR 32,850/-

*MNIT Jaipur Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Hostel Rent  INR 4,000/-

*MNIT Jaipur Engineering Placements 2012:*
Highest Pay Package: Rs 9.88 LPA (Lacks Per Annum)Average Pay Package: Rs 4.44 LPA (Overall)Highest Average Pay Package: Rs 5.62 LPA (Mechanical Engg.)Numbers of Companies Visited : 104 (Highest so far)Number of Students with Multiple Placements : 195 (Highest so far)Total Overall Percentage Placement out of Eligible Candidates - 99.7 % (Highest so far)*MNIT Jaipur Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Library :* The Institute has a spacious and well equipped library which is being run according to an open access system. It has rich collection of about 1,33,600 volumes of books, periodicals, reports and reference material. In addition to the books from main library, some more books are issued to students from book bank also. To the students belonging to weaker section(SC/ST) some additional books are given from the Book Bank. Xeroxing facility is available to the users at very nominal rate.


There is a video viewing facility. Large number of books, periodicals, video cassettes and CD-ROM s are available. The library is being fully computerized. The CDNET facilities are to be developed very soon. Library has procured LIBSYS Software(Multi-user) and started the computerization of in house data. 

*MNIT Jaipur Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
MNIT has the following hostels and residential facilities on campus:
Eight Boys hostelsOne Mega Hostel for abut 1000 rooms for boysTwo blocks of Girls HostelOne Mega Hostel for about 400 rooms for GirlsOne PG Hostel consisting 16 roomsOne block of 8 studio flats provide limited facility for married students accommodationAmong all the hostels 07 messes are currently running through mess council. The hostels are managed by a team of wardens, mess assistants and care takers.

*MNIT Jaipur Address:* Jawahar Lal Nehru Marg, Jaipur  302017 Rajasthan, India.

*MNIT Jaipur Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: NIT JAIPUR , btech admission 2016, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MNIT Jaipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Institute of Engineering and Technology, J.K. Lakshmipat University, Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Jaipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## cool.taniya

i lyked the video :):

----------


## saksham saxena

My jee mains expected marks are 202 and have 89.8% in boards.So my air will be based on 250/360(40% board and 60% jee mains)
My branch preference order cse>ece>it>eee>me>chemical>civil.....what can i get and in which round of seat allotment......thanks in advance

----------


## neha sobti

> My jee mains expected marks are 202 and have 89.8% in boards.So my air will be based on 250/360(40% board and 60% jee mains)
> My branch preference order cse>ece>it>eee>me>chemical>civil.....what can i get and in which round of seat allotment......thanks in advance


hey saksham,
could u plz tel me your category and state???

----------


## saksham saxena

I am general from uttar pradesh......sorry for not posting this infor

----------


## ayushgoyal_123

I am expecting around 120 marks in JEE mains and about 90% in boards. I belong to general category and I am from Rajasthan. Can I get admission in MNIT Jaipur..? Please help me out

----------


## Aniruddh khurana

> I am expecting around 120 marks in JEE mains and about 90% in boards. I belong to general category and I am from Rajasthan. Can I get admission in MNIT Jaipur..? Please help me out


hi,
Your marks are quite low for mnit jaipur..... if i go for last year cutoffs of mnit so i'll be very difficult for u to get any branch in that colg...... but yeah u can try in another good colgs....... Which branch u prefer for btech???

----------


## ayushgoyal_123

Another good colgs like ? ..  i think elecronics would be a good branch for me

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> Another good colgs like ? ..  i think elecronics would be a good branch for me


Hey,
      Your rank will be approx 70000+..... in this rank it's very rare for u to get any good clg in private also....... but yeah u r eligible for JEE Advanced... jst try for that.... All the very best...  :):

----------


## ayushgoyal_123

Thanks a ton sir..  :): .. but wat abt home state quota and weightage of boards result?

----------


## Neeta Sing

> Thanks a ton sir.. .. but wat abt home state quota and weightage of boards result?


Hi,
    Home state quota and boards percentage both will count for your proper counseling rank ...  :): .....
  "40% weightage of 12th boards and 60% of jee mains"

----------


## hsd01

i am getting 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6 percent in 12th CBSE. i am general from UP. can i get any branch in MNIT? If yes then which one?

----------


## Kushal Dev

> i am getting 198 marks in jeemains to go with 80.6 percent in 12th CBSE. i am general from UP. can i get any branch in MNIT? If yes then which one?


Hey,
       Your rank would be around 10000................. with this rank u can get civil here........ What is your preferred branch???

----------


## chaarly

i got 200 in jee main nd 89% in rajasthan board nd i m from rajasthan, which branch i can get in mnit?

----------


## akki36

hey i passed 10th and 12th frm delhi
n i belong to st category with domicile of rajasthan state
so for admission in mnit how wud i be treated as state candidate or outside one??
n in which category
plzzzz help mee!!
thnx

----------


## Kash chopra

> i got 200 in jee main nd 89% in rajasthan board nd i m from rajasthan, which branch i can get in mnit?


Your rank would be around 12000..... Wit this rank u can get it and chemical branch in mnit jaipur ....  :):

----------


## chaarly

but yr 12000 to meri jee main k score k through hi aa jayegi, raj board ki 88% ka koi fayda nahi hoga kya, raj board ki top 20 %ile 64 % h

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> but yr 12000 to meri jee main k score k through hi aa jayegi, raj board ki 88% ka koi fayda nahi hoga kya, raj board ki top 20 %ile 64 % h


You doesn't have much profit from your boards percentage but because of your board's top 20 percentile may be your rank will lie under 10000.... All the best  :):

----------


## zxcvbnnn

i m from up and got a rank of 3306 in jeemains barch which college will i get

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> i m from up and got a rank of 3306 in jeemains barch which college will i get


Very less chances to get barch in a good colg  :(:

----------


## Gaurav kanwat

Hi,            i am gaurav with st rank 1708 from rajasthan........... Can i get ny nit in spot round....,. Plz tel me

----------

